# Pharma Grade HGH - What's the options?



## Raptor

Ok so a friend is looking for advice on Pharma HGH but doesn't know what the best option is, i've always stayed away from it as the price was always too high to make it viable for personal use. The HGH needs to be 100% genuine Pharmaceutical grade, i asked some contacts what the best option is and most said that it is available but at ridiculous prices. Two people got back to me with Jintropin saying they have been getting it from China but am i right in thinking that Jintropin don't even export any more? I'm sure i remember Pscarb saying this also, the kit is similar to the pic below and is at a reasonable price, do they even make it any more? If not what are the other options for Pharma HGH, thanks.


----------



## exalta

As far as I am aware Jintropin stopped production a while back and it's likely that any you get now is just relabelled generics - just passing on what I've been told.


----------



## Raptor

exalta said:


> As far as I am aware Jintropin stopped production a while back and it's likely that any you get now is just relabelled generics - just passing on what I've been told.


The same people are offering Hygetropin 200iu kits with the security sticker, am i right in thinking they are fake too? Was told that the only real Hyge about in 200iu kits is Tribal tops with no security scratch off, and that Hyge do not have security stickers on their 200iu kits and also that Dr Lin Hyge does not make 200iu kits


----------



## Dezw

Go for simplexx.


----------



## Kalliste73

i used Jin in 2007 it was just amazing!!!


----------



## 3752

Dezw said:


> Go for simplexx.


loads of fakes of this around...

Jintropin has never stopped being made just stopped being exported, GenSci was heavily penalised in the worldwide drugs swoop Raw Deal a few years back and they wont break that......so the Jin will be fake (this does not mean it does not contain GH though)

there are 2 types of legit Hyge:

*Pinwheel Top Hyge* this is the original hyge comes in 200iu boxes with security sticker but with a pinwheel design.....

*Tribal tops Hyge* made by Dr Lin (who worked on the original version above then left hygene) as a copy of the original Hyge this comes in both 100/200iu boxes

i believe there are some fakes around but have not come across them other than the brown tops.


----------



## IC

Pscarb - is this to say that all Hyge with brown tops are fake in your opinion?


----------



## Dezw

Pscarb said:


> loads of fakes of this around...
> 
> Jintropin has never stopped being made just stopped being exported, GenSci was heavily penalised in the worldwide drugs swoop Raw Deal a few years back and they wont break that......so the Jin will be fake (this does not mean it does not contain GH though)
> 
> there are 2 types of legit Hyge:
> 
> *Pinwheel Top Hyge* this is the original hyge comes in 200iu boxes with security sticker but with a pinwheel design.....
> 
> *Tribal tops Hyge* made by Dr Lin (who worked on the original version above then left hygene) as a copy of the original Hyge this comes in both 100/200iu boxes
> 
> i believe there are some fakes around but have not come across them other than the brown tops.


I'm sure there are plenty of fakes mate.

The ones I have seen are definitely not.


----------



## Kalliste73

and what about "Gen-Tropin" by "Bio.Gen pharma co. LTD." ??

i know it could be found around UK in pen-version (AQX) and it seems legit to me.

Pscarb? anyone?


----------



## Anthony83

Have used these cartages,wasnt impressed by them,and certainly not pharma grade IMO compared to simplexx.


----------



## 3752

IC said:


> Pscarb - is this to say that all Hyge with brown tops are fake in your opinion?


yes Hyge does not come in brown top vials



Kalliste said:


> and what about "Gen-Tropin" by "Bio.Gen pharma co. LTD." ??
> 
> i know it could be found around UK in pen-version (AQX) and it seems legit to me.
> 
> Pscarb? anyone?


these are a decent GH but not pharma on par with Hyge i would say from my experiances with both Hyge and Pharma and from what others have said, there was a guy on here trying to tell everyone it was pharma and the dogs danglies but he is the only one i have come across to say that.......so they are not crap but not pharma


----------



## Kalliste73

got it,

thanks mate ;-)



Anthony83 said:


> Have used these cartages,wasnt impressed by them,and certainly not pharma grade IMO compared to simplexx.


----------



## Kalliste73

Excellent, thank you.



Pscarb said:


> these are a decent GH but not pharma on par with Hyge i would say from my experiances with both Hyge and Pharma and from what others have said, there was a guy on here trying to tell everyone it was pharma and the dogs danglies but he is the only one i have come across to say that.......so they are not crap but not pharma


----------



## MRSTRONG

so to sum up for a newbie like me to hgh what am i looking for ?

would it be better for me to spend and go with pharma or save a few quid and go for generic crap that needs double dose ?


----------



## 3752

ewen said:


> so to sum up for a newbie like me to hgh what am i looking for ?
> 
> would it be better for me to spend and go with pharma or save a few quid and go for generic crap that needs double dose ?


you don't need double the dose as an iu is an iu but the problem with Generics is that they are inconsistent and could be contaminated with heavy metals.......

tribal top GH is in my opinion the best non pharma GH around


----------



## Raptor

Pscarb said:


> Jintropin has never stopped being made just stopped being exported, GenSci was heavily penalised in the worldwide drugs swoop Raw Deal a few years back and they wont break that......so the Jin will be fake (this does not mean it does not contain GH though)


I thought it was too good to be true tbh, the friend who is looking to get hold of Pharma GH is possibly opening an anti aging shop which would be all about nutrition / supplements and vitamins, but may even be getting licensed to prescribe HRT and HGH at therapeutic doses, but obviously it would have to be Pharmaceutical grade for obvious reasons


----------



## Kalliste73

Jin was Actually the best for you bucks, some years agò...


----------



## Raptor

Kalliste said:


> Jin was Actually the best for you bucks, some years agò...


Yeah but if there is non being exported it can't be now, shame as it looked good


----------



## Kalliste73

i know mate


----------



## ASOC5

Raptor said:


> I thought it was too good to be true tbh, the friend who is looking to get hold of Pharma GH is possibly opening an anti aging shop which would be all about nutrition / supplements and vitamins, but may even be getting licensed to prescribe HRT and HGH at therapeutic doses, but obviously it would have to be Pharmaceutical grade for obvious reasons


if it gets licensed hel be able to buy whatever he wants through legit channels wont he ????


----------



## Chemical_doc

Raptor said:


> Ok so a friend is looking for advice on Pharma HGH but doesn't know what the best option is, i've always stayed away from it as the price was always too high to make it viable for personal use. The HGH needs to be 100% genuine Pharmaceutical grade, i asked some contacts what the best option is and most said that it is available but at ridiculous prices. Two people got back to me with Jintropin saying they have been getting it from China but am i right in thinking that Jintropin don't even export any more? I'm sure i remember Pscarb saying this also, the kit is similar to the pic below and is at a reasonable price, do they even make it any more? If not what are the other options for Pharma HGH, thanks.


The pic seems legit, Genshi wan't ship abroad, but if you have the right connections in China you can it


----------



## jipilon74

If you live in Europe you can get from Ucraine legit Jins.


----------



## Kalliste73

really?



jipilon74 said:


> If you live in Europe you can get from Ucraine legit Jins.


----------



## 3752

Kalliste said:


> really?
> 
> could you share some contact here, then?[/quote}did you really ask this question????


----------



## Kalliste73

hmmm.. no no sorry!

it was my 7y.o. nephew was using my account here!

he wanna grow tall 

i am editing ;-)


----------



## infernal0988

Im probably not gonna do GH until next year i have not reached a level where i need it yet. But when i do im gonna do it proper and use hygetropin with a proper protocol


----------



## Raptor

Chemical_doc said:


> The pic seems legit, Genshi wan't ship abroad, but if you have the right connections in China you can it


So basically you are saying that Genshi will not ship themselves, however if bought in china they may be legit?



jipilon74 said:


> If you live in Europe you can get from Ucraine legit Jins.


I don't understand why they would be available in ucraine?


----------



## 3752

Raptor said:


> So basically you are saying that Genshi will not ship themselves, however if bought in china they may be legit?
> 
> I don't understand why they would be available in ucraine?


they are not mate, GenSci do not sell in bulk to any external company due to the restriction from operation Raw Deal....i have been told genuine Jintropin is available for years but not once did it turn out to be genuine and innearly all cases the source claimed they where the only ones that could get the stuff as they got it in china and sent it out.....


----------



## Raptor

Pscarb said:


> they are not mate, GenSci do not sell in bulk to any external company due to the restriction from operation Raw Deal....i have been told genuine Jintropin is available for years but not once did it turn out to be genuine and innearly all cases the source claimed they where the only ones that could get the stuff as they got it in china and sent it out.....


Fair enough, i guess it must just be chinese whispers excuse the pun :lol:


----------



## Robsta

Pscarb said:


> loads of fakes of this around...
> 
> Jintropin has never stopped being made just stopped being exported, GenSci was heavily penalised in the worldwide drugs swoop Raw Deal a few years back and they wont break that......so the Jin will be fake (this does not mean it does not contain GH though)
> 
> there are 2 types of legit Hyge:
> 
> *Pinwheel Top Hyge* this is the original hyge comes in 200iu boxes with security sticker but with a pinwheel design.....
> 
> *Tribal tops Hyge* made by Dr Lin (who worked on the original version above then left hygene) as a copy of the original Hyge this comes in both 100/200iu boxes
> 
> *i believe there are some fakes around but have not come across them other than the brown tops*.


Yes mate, Hygene also do HCG which comes in brown tops, same pinwheel design, but I think some scammers are re-labelling it as GH for max profits.....cnuts


----------



## Raptor

Robsta said:


> Yes mate, Hygene also do HCG which comes in brown tops, same pinwheel design, but I think some scammers are re-labelling it as GH for max profits.....cnuts


When people do this, it's ruthless as fcuk... shooing 5000iu of HCG ed for 6 months instead of 8iu HGH could really fcuk you up?


----------



## Robsta

Raptor said:


> When people do this, it's ruthless as fcuk... shooing 5000iu of HCG ed for 6 months instead of 8iu HGH could really fcuk you up?


On the plus side, you'll have bollox like a fcuking Rhino though :lol:


----------

